# [Q] How to make the droid 2 global work on USA t-mobile



## buggatti (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello
i was told that i can run a tmobile sim on the global 2 and i need to do some mod. If its possible how can i do it

Thanks


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

It involves the tbh band unlock and a sim unlock code. Not sure how much detail I'm allowed to go into, but it's doable.

Sent from my Razr Sandwich


----------

